# PAX wanted me to tax a package to a hospital, did I do the right thing?



## Dan L (Sep 15, 2015)

I didn't think this kind of stuff happened, until it happened to me tonight. Got a ping a few minutes away. As I was driving, the passenger calls to tell me she put in the wrong address and gave me the correct one. Ok, great. I asked her "where are we headed tonight?" and she proceeds to tell me "This is a little unorthodox but I need for you to be a courier tonight and deliver an envelope and a package to Princeton University Hospital". Hung up with the passenger, cancelled with "Wrong address". Was this the right thing to do?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I do not know if Uber allows drivers to run deliveries.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not know if Uber allows drivers to run deliveries.


^^^
Unless it's ice cream on a 110 degree day.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Dan L said:


> I didn't think this kind of stuff happened, until it happened to me tonight. Got a ping a few minutes away. As I was driving, the passenger calls to tell me she put in the wrong address and gave me the correct one. Ok, great. I asked her "where are we headed tonight?" and she proceeds to tell me "This is a little unorthodox but I need for you to be a courier tonight and deliver an envelope and a package to Princeton University Hospital". Hung up with the passenger, cancelled with "Wrong address". Was this the right thing to do?


^^^
It's your higher power telling you to sign up for Amazon Flex. 
Actually sounds more like Amazon is opening up a chain of gyms.


----------



## Dan L (Sep 15, 2015)

FYI she also wanted me to get out of my car and knock on the door to pick up the package. It just sounded suspicious to me. I didn't do it, for all I know I'm carrying around her blood samples and she could be infected with an incurable disease, etc.


----------



## xciceroguy (Aug 10, 2015)

I probably would have done It.


----------



## Dan L (Sep 15, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> It's your higher power telling you to sign up for Amazon Flex.
> Actually sounds more like Amazon is opening up a chain of gyms.


Unfortunately, they aren't doing it in our area.. YET. But I have no problems doing Amazon Flex.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Dan L said:


> I didn't think this kind of stuff happened, until it happened to me tonight. Got a ping a few minutes away. As I was driving, the passenger calls to tell me she put in the wrong address and gave me the correct one. Ok, great. I asked her "where are we headed tonight?" and she proceeds to tell me "This is a little unorthodox but I need for you to be a courier tonight and deliver an envelope and a package to Princeton University Hospital". Hung up with the passenger, cancelled with "Wrong address". Was this the right thing to do?


You asked her where she was going before you hit begin trip?

Its okay to do packages. Ive only done one in 1 year. But my rule is as long as you can see what it is you're transporting (no enclosed boxes or briefcases), you should be fine. My package was a box of crabs that i picked up from teh crab shop, so no worries


----------



## Dan L (Sep 15, 2015)

xciceroguy said:


> I probably would have done It.


See, I am torn here because part of me would have done it if I knew the person. But there's this little voice inside of me saying "This is shady, what if I start getting tons of questions for a suspicious package"


----------



## Dan L (Sep 15, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> You asked her where she was going before you hit begin trip?
> 
> Its okay to do packages. Ive only done one in 1 year. But my rule is as long as you can see what it is you're transporting (no enclosed boxes or briefcases), you should be fine. My package was a box of crabs that i picked up from teh crab shop, so no worries


No, I asked her where we were heading tonight when she called me to tell me she had a wrong address. To me, it sounded like she had a sealed envelope and most likely a sealed box to transport. No way.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Uber Package
Well depending on distance I'd do it, just not for less than $30. I like packages they keep quiet and I can drive however I want.


----------



## Dan L (Sep 15, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Uber Package
> Well depending on distance I'd do it, just not for less than $30. I like packages they keep quiet and I can drive however I want.


I'm guessing the fair would have been close to $30


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I would have done it, I'm sure it isn't much worse than pax that you have no clue what they are infected with.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

limepro said:


> I would have done it, I'm sure it isn't much worse than pax that you have no clue what they are infected with.


lol right


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Dan L said:


> I'm guessing the fair would have been close to $30


oh but if it involves you parking your car, getting out and actually DELIVERING it, thats a no no. There needs to be someone waiting on the other end to just drop off. Like min, dude just came out to collect his crabs. Easiest $45 ive ever made. Pumped my music at 100 watts, had windows down on the highway all the way there


----------



## Dan L (Sep 15, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> oh but if it involves you parking your car, getting out and actually DELIVERING it, thats a no no. There needs to be someone waiting on the other end to just drop off. Like min, dude just came out to collect his crabs. Easiest $45 ive ever made. Pumped my music at 100 watts, had windows down on the highway all the way there


I'd imagine I would have to find parking, pay for the parking when I left, find out where in the hospital I'd have to deliver it, etc etc. That's a major time killer and again.. the whole thing is suspicious.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Dan L said:


> I didn't think this kind of stuff happened, until it happened to me tonight. Got a ping a few minutes away. As I was driving, the passenger calls to tell me she put in the wrong address and gave me the correct one. Ok, great. I asked her "where are we headed tonight?" and she proceeds to tell me "This is a little unorthodox but I need for you to be a courier tonight and deliver an envelope and a package to Princeton University Hospital". Hung up with the passenger, cancelled with "Wrong address". Was this the right thing to do?


I do deliver packages providing that I can determine there isn't any monkey business going on.

However, when someone says they have the "wrong address", my red flags go up because this is how drug deals are done.


----------



## Dan L (Sep 15, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> I do deliver packages providing that I can determine there isn't any monkey business going on.
> 
> However, when someone says they have the "wrong address", my red flags go up because this is how drug deals are done.


Well she did call with the correct address, but that is a good point. Maybe it was a drug deal? Envelope and a package. Cash and drugs? LOL


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

It could have been a black market kidney in an ice chest


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Dan L said:


> Well she did call with the correct address, but that is a good point. Maybe it was a drug deal? Envelope and a package. Cash and drugs? LOL


doubt it, if it was going to a legit hospital
now if it was to an abandoned house and told to leave it on the porch................


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

XUberMike said:


> It could have been a black market kidney in an ice chest


Somewhere out there is a Uber driver missing a kidney.


----------



## Dan L (Sep 15, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Somewhere out there is a Uber driver missing a kidney.


Sorry guys. I hope the person gets their kidney one way or another. If it's a liver, I can sure use a new one...


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

It was a bomb. You saved lives


----------



## Dan L (Sep 15, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> It was a bomb. You saved lives


One may never know. Maybe the envelope was a million dollar tip for me!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Seriously though.. Packages getting delivered outside of USPS, FedEx, ups seems pontentialy dangerous. 

Guns bombs drugs deadly chemicals just to name a few..


----------



## Dan L (Sep 15, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Seriously though.. Packages getting delivered outside of USPS, FedEx, ups seems pontentialy dangerous.
> 
> Guns bombs drugs deadly chemicals just to name a few..


I told a friend of mine, he said it's good I did not. For all I know, it could have been infected with SARS


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

It's all fun and games til some terrorist turns you into a pawn...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'd rather carry a box than a rider who sits in the front seat and doesn't say a word for 20 miles.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Or wont stfu for 2 miles


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm not UPS. I drive people, not packages. If people want to bring a package with them, fine, but I'm not taking a package with no passenger, since I'm not sure if Uber allows that and it seems odd.


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

Dan L said:


> I didn't think this kind of stuff happened, until it happened to me tonight. Got a ping a few minutes away. As I was driving, the passenger calls to tell me she put in the wrong address and gave me the correct one. Ok, great. I asked her "where are we headed tonight?" and she proceeds to tell me "This is a little unorthodox but I need for you to be a courier tonight and deliver an envelope and a package to Princeton University Hospital". Hung up with the passenger, cancelled with "Wrong address". Was this the right thing to do?


Yes, we are not drug mules


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

So now the low lifes can use uber drivers as mule to deliver their drug deals for the low price of $5


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

A simple rule of thumb: if a taxi would not do it, you should not do it.


----------



## DrivingMyJalopy (Nov 28, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not know if Uber allows drivers to run deliveries.


I ran an automotive part from Upland, CA to San Diego, CA. The pax paid for the trip, and I only had to meet people in parking lots for the pick up and delivery.

But to get out of my car and actually deliver something..I don't think I'm going to do that. There would need to be a tip in there.


----------



## DrivingMyJalopy (Nov 28, 2015)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> A simple rule of thumb: if a taxi would not do it, you should not do it.


But taxi drivers get tips..just saying


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

DrivingMyJalopy said:


> I ran an automotive part from Upland, CA to San Diego, CA. The pax paid for the trip, and I only had to meet people in parking lots for the pick up and delivery.
> 
> But to get out of my car and actually deliver something..I don't think I'm going to do that. There would need to be a tip in there.


Well technically Uber does not allow this because Uber does not pay if there is not a passenger in the vehicle.

But practically this is done in the cab industry and can be done in the Uber industry because it benefits the people that need car parts, need their electric or water bill paid (because it had been cut off) or need something (legal) picked up and brought to them.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

It could be illegal drugs or even a terrorist sending a package. Don't do it.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

SafeT said:


> It could be illegal drugs or even a terrorist sending a package. Don't do it.


That is why you make sure the package is legal. It is not unreasonable to ask the sender to open the package if it is sealed. It is not unreasonable to ask the sender to leave the package unsealed so that you can inspect it. Just explain you can't take anything illegal.

The post office and the airlines do this every day.


----------



## DrivingMyJalopy (Nov 28, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Well technically Uber does not allow this because Uber does not pay if there is not a passenger in the vehicle.
> 
> But practically this is done in the cab industry and can be done in the Uber industry because it benefits the people that need car parts, need their electric or water bill paid (because it had been cut off) or need something (legal) picked up and brought to them.


I am your Private Driver..I'm not your personal courier. I'll pick up from a parking lot, drive whatever it is..to wherever it goes, but walking away from my car..nah uh


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Pumped my music at 100 watts, had windows down on the highway all the way there


Crabs were thinking ... we're going to a party ... they just didn't know that they were the Maine attraction (pun intended)


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Of course ... I still would have checked the contents of the box ... you wouldn't want to be the first Uber to deliver a "pipe" that goes boom


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

DrivingMyJalopy said:


> I am your Private Driver..I'm not your personal courier. I'll pick up from a parking lot, drive whatever it is..to wherever it goes, but walking away from my car..nah uh


Uber says you are an independent contractor.

Here's how to do it. You arrive. Passenger tells you they aren't going. Passenger tells you package is going.

You cancel the Uber ride because passenger is not there because Uber says they will not pay you if passenger is not in the car.

You negotiate a price to drive the package to the destination. You get paid cash.

You don't need to worry about the insurance so you don't need the app on.

Collect your cash and drive.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Just ask the person to accompany the package.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Dan L said:


> I didn't think this kind of stuff happened, until it happened to me tonight. Got a ping a few minutes away. As I was driving, the passenger calls to tell me she put in the wrong address and gave me the correct one. Ok, great. I asked her "where are we headed tonight?" and she proceeds to tell me "This is a little unorthodox but I need for you to be a courier tonight and deliver an envelope and a package to Princeton University Hospital". Hung up with the passenger, cancelled with "Wrong address". Was this the right thing to do?


Absolutely that was the right thing to do.


----------



## Will-Uber-for-Food (Aug 9, 2015)

I was once asked to take a set of car keys to a hotel where someone would be waiting outside. I would rather deliver keys than people any day.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Will-Uber-for-Food said:


> I was once asked to take a set of car keys to a hotel where someone would be waiting outside. I would rather deliver keys than people any day.


A set of keys will never puke on your interior.
A set of keys will never have BO.
A set of keys will never tell you where to turn.
A set of keys will never ask you for a charger or a bottle of water.
A set of keys will always remain quiet and respectful.
A set of keys will never whine about your radio station selection.
A set of keys will never slam your doors.
A set of keys doesn't care if it rides up from, in back, in the trunk, or under the spare tire.
A set up keys will never ask you to run a yellow light or exceed the speed limit.
A set of keys will never leave an empty beer bottle in the seat pocket.
A set of keys will never slur unintelligibly. 
A set of keys will never ask to go through the drive thru.
A set of keys will never get locked out and ask you to help with that problem.
A set of keys makes a pleasant jingle and is easily silenced.
A set of keys would probably tip you if it could.
A set of keys will never fall asleep in your car and wake up confused and disoriented.
A set of keys will never have to be pepper sprayed for unruly behavior.
A set of keys will never track mud into your car.
A set of keys will never dock you a star for ripping a loud fart and making a crude comment about it.

Ya know, I think I'd rather transport keys than people, too.


----------



## noshodee (Nov 2, 2015)

Nope. Cancel. Call ups or fed ex


----------

